# Frogs Stuck in FedEx facility Memphis!



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some frogs that were supposed to arrive at 10:30 am today are delayed at the FedEx transfer facility in Tennessee. Probably due to weather. The shipper has been in contact with me and is keeping me posted. But while they guarantee live arrival, I fear the health of the animals will be seriously impacted by the time they arrive, possibly later today, possibly tomorrow. 

What can I do to protect myself? Should I request the frogs be returned to the shipper and request replacements or a refund?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll see if I can find it, but (I think) USPS lost a frog shipment for Pumilo/Doug for 10 days. The frogs were fine when they arrived.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

If they are well packed they will be fine for a few days believe it or not, i had frogs in transit for 5 days and they made it to me alive and well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I would wait for the shipment arrive. I've had frogs in transit for several days before and they make it just fine. The company that shipped the frogs to you does a great job shipping (If they are the company I am thinking of).

As long as the frogs are packaged well, they should arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's the 10 day forecast in Memphis. I think they'll be ok

10 Day Weather Forecast for Memphis - weather.com


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll stand by and try to relax. Thanks for the reassurances.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Maybe Rick drove over there and hijacked them for their "research".

Seriously, Sorry to hear it and I hope they make it ok. Temps are reasonable, so I'd guess that you have some time.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Your frogs will arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry to hear about that... just out of curiosity, what frogs did you order?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Just last week FedEx delayed an outgoing frog shipment of mine. The arrived the next day. I was told the internal temps felt very comfortable. The frogs were calling either that day, or the next. 

As Kris mentioned, the first and last time that I shipped frogs via USPS, they lost them for 10 days. All four Vanzos survived and are breeding on Staten Island. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68064-cheap-shipping-too-good-true.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68461-miracle.html

If properly packaged they will be just fine.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just read your thread Doug, can't believe the vanzos survived 10 days in shipment! Its a testament to your husbandry and packing skills for them to physically survive. Also give the little fellas credit--psychologically they didn't give up during that time in purgatory.

My package has arrived at Burbank and they will purportedly still deliver it tonight. I'm optimistic. 

The odd thing is that the weather doesn't look bad in Memphis and I know someone else who got their frogs today through FedEx from Florida. The shipper said FedEx didn't really give a reason for the delay. So it would seem like someone should get a refund for the blown guarantee, and since I paid the $50, should I ask for it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder if the tornadoes in the Midwest had anything to do with it?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

edwardsatc said:


> Maybe Rick drove over there and hijacked them for their "research".
> 
> Seriously, Sorry to hear it and I hope they make it ok. Temps are reasonable, so I'd guess that you have some time.


Hope all is well, my last frogs were a day late, and I was worried but they came in fine. 

I'm sure they will be SaFe.....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I shipped frogs today through Memphis to Nashville without issue.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

oldlady25715 said:


> Just read your thread Doug, can't believe the vanzos survived 10 days in shipment! Its a testament to your husbandry and packing skills for them to physically survive. Also give the little fellas credit--psychologically they didn't give up during that time in purgatory.
> 
> My package has arrived at Burbank and they will purportedly still deliver it tonight. I'm optimistic.
> 
> The odd thing is that the weather doesn't look bad in Memphis and I know someone else who got their frogs today through FedEx from Florida. The shipper said FedEx didn't really give a reason for the delay. So it would seem like someone should get a refund for the blown guarantee, and since I paid the $50, should I ask for it?


Yes, you are absolutely due a full refund from Fedex. Unfortunately, you did not pay it. Not as far as FedEx is concerned. The shipper is their customer. Only the shipper can request a refund, and FedEx will grant the refund without any issues, but it may be tied up for a few weeks. They will refund to the shipper and you will have to discuss a refund with him/her. Of course this is a refund for the price of the shipping ONLY. They will not guarantee live animals.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I shipped frogs today through Memphis to Nashville without issue.



Yea its wierd. It appears the package was stuck there for about 16 hours

5:05 pm	
At destination sort facility
BURBANK, CA
3:11 pm	
Departed FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN
4:24 am	
In transit
MEMPHIS, TN
4:09 am	
In transit
MEMPHIS, TN
- 11/18/2013 - Monday
11:02 pm	
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN


----------

